# Which Battery Should I Be Using?



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi,

I bought a used 2006 Outback 26RS last summer and it didn't come with a battery. I've had some issues getting the furnace to ignite and I've been told by a dealer that I should have a battery hooked up in order for the furnace to ignite (although they had no problems getting it to run without a battery).

Anyway, I ended up buying a Duracell Marine/RV Deep Cycle 12V SL34MAGM battery from Sam's Club. When I hooked it up, there was no power to anything, so I tried again with the connections reversed and still no power. Later I figured out that I probably hooked up the battery incorrectly the first time, so the fuses would have blown causing no power. But when I checked, I found no blown fuses. So I hooked the battery up correctly (Black to + and white to -). Still nothing worked.

So my question is, do I need to buy a specific battery for my trailer model? Is it the battery, or is there something else going on? Is there another fuse that might be blown that's not in the main fuse box inside?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You blew a fuse.

Any 12v battery will work...some better than others.

Check the fuse right off the battery. Then check the fuse at the breaker. One will be blown for sure.


----------



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks. I figured it was a fuse, but wasn't sure since I didn't see one blown in the main panel inside. So there's another one outside near the battery? I'll have to check when I get a chance. Do you know what kind of fuse it will be?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Check the breakers just off the battery. Guessing they are 20-30amp. This is just an image I found online, but you should fine something like the red "lego" looking devices. Just pull the red cover off and check. Might even be able to reset it (vs replacing) ...look for a very very very tiny button to push to reset.


----------



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

I'll check it out. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Or check the reverse polarity fuses on the converter. Should be a couple of 30A fuses that are separate from the fuses that are out front on the fuses panel.


----------



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

I just wanted to give an update to this thread. I finally got my battery installed and working. I never found a blown fuse, but I did replace both of the 40amp fuses and seemed to do it. I also cleaned the connections to the battery with a wire brush. I think that might have helped too. So everything is working except for my outlets or anything plugged into an outlet. Is this normal? Shouldn't the outlets work off battery also?

**EDIT**

I just got my answer on another thread. "The outlets only work when connected to shore power and the batteries do not provide AC unless you have an inverter." Thanks to @CamperAndy for the response.


----------

